# Garrett GT40R



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

here are a couple of pics of a GT40R we received recently. we just finished a prototype setup on a 3sgte powered car. pics and #'s after testing


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

that 2nd picture looks delicious!


----------



## Def_Jammer (Sep 16, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> that 2nd picture looks delicious!



I'm with him :banana:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

...........Lord have mercy...........

I've noticed most import drag teams use this turbo!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

very big..now what about a GT4240R hybrid?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

ok....here's a 42R


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

what are you expecting out of the 3s? those toyota engines are incredible......very expensive to mod, but damn they're strong.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

9's on street tires


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

dude.... keep the small pets away!


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

wow very scary cry


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> 9's on street tires


OMFG ! :jawdrop: lol...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

That's really nice!


----------

